# Phyllomedusa bicolor and Flagyl



## danianimalero (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello.
I have 2 males of wild Phyllomedusa bicolor.
I don't like buying wild specimens, but in Europe it's impossible to find captive bred.
The 2 specimens were healthy and strong. A day I saw that one had wounds in the fingers of the front legs. I thought, he will cure. 1 week later, the wounds have worsened and he's more.
How he has more wounds I think he has some sort of fungus or parasite that causes the wounds.
A friend said me that one of their specimens did the same. He said me that put the frog in flagyl with water and in a few days the frog improved.
My friend didn't know the proportion that he had to use, so he put what he wanted.
I would like to know the correct proportion of flagyl that I have to dissolve in water.
If you say me something quick I would appreciate, because I have to go to the pharmacy to buy the flagyl.
Greetings.


----------



## danianimalero (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## smaa (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry I've never used flagyl on my bicolor. I could find this on the internet, it's not very useful. Perhaps you should call a vet or google some more. Hope he gets better, that looks very painful. 

Metronidazole (Flagyl): can, fel, NHP, av, fish-50-60 mg/kg PO SID or divided BID x 5d. Fish-250 mg/10 gal water, 10 mg/g food, rep-125-275 mg/kg PO SID-BID. Human dose-15 mg/kg QID (30 mg/kg BID) IV for sepsis.
Anti-protozoan drug used for Giardia, Trichomonas, amebiasis, and anaerobic bacterial infections.


----------

